# Issues with photos in iPhone 6s



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

So is there a way to get photos sent to me through text into my computer without separate software? I am just emailing them to myself. But then I get a HEIC file. Should I save this to PNG? But then when I try, I get a window popping up saying my phone's disconnected. It's like the download senses it came from a phone. Weird. What should I do?

Another issue. I was looking at photos I took recently with the same phone and for every photo there was a video with it of the same thing! How is it that when I was taking pictures my camera chose to take videos at the same time?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi why not just hook up phone to computer and transfer photos to computer? As for second question I have no idea


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

oscer1 said:


> Hi why not just hook up phone to computer and transfer photos to computer? As for second question I have no idea


I tried that but I could only find a DCIM folder (whatever that means) with two folders of my own pics in them. There was no way to access a folder with texts/images.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just save the images from text on phone then it will show in DCIM folder


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

oscer1 said:


> Just save the images from text on phone then it will show in DCIM folder


I'll try that- thanks!


----------

